# draft between brick & drywall around fireplace



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I'd be opening up the wall and finding out where it's coming from.
If there no insulation behind that wall just sealing the gap is not going to do much. The wall would still be cold.


----------



## mirmy (Feb 27, 2014)

One more comment...This is on a wall that is underground so it is my understanding that insulation is not always used on underground walls. I understand what you are saying Joe but ripping out the drywall is a bigger project than I want to take on for this problem. The wall itself does not feel super cold so I'm more looking for the best way to just seal off the opening to prevent a draft. Thank you.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I can not use spray foam without making a mess although that would be your best option. Next best thing would be stuff fiberglass insulation in there. A putty knife works best. Then you can use caulk , mortar or anything in between to cover insulation.


----------



## mirmy (Feb 27, 2014)

Great- thanks for your comments Justin. I appreciate it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

This is what backer rod was invented for. It insulates as well as fills the gap. Fiberglass insulation would insulate, but then you'd still need backer rod anyway, and foam backer rod insulates.

Once you've chosen the correct sized backer rod (I'd suggest trying 1/2" first, and if that won't fit then the next smallest size), then fill with a good quality latex or latex/silicone blend caulk (_not_ silicone). Silicone would probably work, but it cannot be painted and looks ugly. I would avoid a polyurethane caulk as well - it's simply not needed. Something like Dynaflex 230 would be fine, or Alex Ultra 230, in the color you want. Use Almond if you're going to paint the caulk yellow like your wall, or perhaps Dark Bronze to try to blend with your brick. If using a darker color to blend with your brick, then first tape the wall side with blue tape to get a clean line there (you will want to tape the brick side too, for that matter.) Another option would be the Aluminum Gray color to somewhat match the grout. If it were me, I'd probably go that direction. It would nicely frame the fireplace, and you avoid painting.


----------

